#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-28
<PRF34> hola
<PRF34> puc fer una pregunta?
<jep> b ones
<jep> algu controla el wifi amb l'ubuntus?
<jep> ting un amilio  la 1703 i ja i he instalat el controlador a trabes de  controladors de xarxa sense fil i  ja ma diu que s'ha trobat el maquinari pero no ser com haig de veureles reds del meu voltant
<bbd_> hi ha cap expert aqui?
<bbd_> tinc problemes per fer un upgrade d'Ubuntu 10.4 a 10.10
<Mitsurugi> una pregunteta, algú ha treballat amb Exim ?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-01
<jocamox> ei, ke hi ha algu?
<PRF34> hola
<PRF34> hola
 * cossier is away: me voy a cenar
<tsdgeos> don't care
 * cossier is away: ahora si hasta luego
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires!!
<wagafo> Bona nit DPini
<albertque> bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit, albertque
<DPini> ep! Comença la reunió no? :P
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<wagafo> Esperem al Rafael i al Gallart almenys
<wagafo> Bona nit sergimateo
<Mitsurugi> holaaaaaaaaa
<DPini> Hola sergimateo!! Quant de temps!! :P
<Mitsurugi> veig que els de guifi.net s'han revoltat
<Mitsurugi> xD
<DPini> Mitsurugi: Si xDD
<Mitsurugi> ja està bé ja
<josepgallart> bona nit !!
<DPini> bona nit josepgallart
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<josepgallart> em de espera gaire per començar??
<wagafo> Tenim quorum?
<josepgallart> i si no en tenim anul·lem la reunió ??
<wagafo> No, però justificaria esperar un parell de minuts més. Però si voleu comencem...
<sergimateo> Fot-li claqueta wagafo! Qui fa de secretari mentres no arriba el kappo? El quorum fa falta només si cal fer votacions,oi?
<albertque> podem començar i si cal votar algo l'esperem, el q hagim dit ho podran llegir al log, no?
<wagafo> Sí, comencem amb el punt 2
<wagafo> ****** comença la reunió ******
<wagafo> alberque tens la paraula
<albertque> bonanit
<albertque> volia posar-vos una mica al dia de com ho tenim tot i q em digueu si us sembla b
<albertque> i despres decidir o començar a decidir les xerrades i tallers
<sergimateo> endavant!
<wagafo> Les xerrades era el punt 1....
<josepgallart> molt be !!
<albertque> la UGJ ja la tenim pràcticament tancada, no ens cal parlar-ne gaire x decir
<albertque> dia, lloc, connectivitat, etc
<albertque> només si cal preveure alguna meva d'intendència o reservar algun lloc on dinar
<wagafo> D'acord, hi ha la wiki amb les activitats previstes
<albertque> en farem publicitat xo només pq la gent sapiga q es fa, no pq vinguin a treure el nas
<albertque> ara la install:
<albertque> el lloc el tenim, 3 sales reservades
<albertque> ens posaran una connexio wimax de 4mb simàtrics i wifi interna
<josepgallart> :P
<wagafo> Pinta molt bé
<albertque> a la sala install tindrem portatils x deixar a la gent
<albertque> i uns altres portatils x als qui facin les xerrades i tallers
<albertque> (si alguna cosa no val digue-ho, eh!)
<wagafo> Els portàtils per a la gent per a què són?
<josepgallart> anava a preguntar el mateix
<albertque> deien x si algu volia provar ubuntu i no te ordinador
<albertque> jo ja vaig dir q en principi no cal, xo com q tenim els portatils...
<wagafo> Ah, és bona idea, una mica el que fan al FNAC amb els MAC
<josepgallart> a be!!
<sergimateo> albertque, bona pensada aquesta ultima
<albertque> els tindrem alla x si fan falta
<albertque> i dos més x xerrades i tallers
<wagafo> Home, es podrien posar un amb ubuntu, un altre amb kubuntu i un altre amb xubuntu perquè la gent vegi els sabors
<josepgallart> si anian mes podrien posar Ubuntu studio
<albertque> en principi estaran tots amb ubuntu pq son els q fan servir a la borrassa, xo es pot plantejar això d les distros
<albertque> en tenim 25 em penso
<albertque> xo posar les diferents distros é suna feinada, no sé si tindrem temps, pq ens cald`ra muntar les sales
<albertque> es pot proposar o fer-ho sobre la marxa alla
<albertque> m'ho apunto
<albertque> dubtes q teniem:
<albertque> 1. cal projector a l,a sala install?
<josepgallart> no
<wagafo> A la sala install em sembla que no, mai no tenim
<albertque> ok, si podem n'hi posarem xo no és prioritari
<albertque> 2. la connexio wimax ve amb alguns ports tancats, s'ha de demanar q els obrin. necessitem alguns ports concrets oberts?
<wagafo> el més probable és que no es faci servir, tot i que hi hagi
<albertque> (a part dels "normals")
<wagafo> Això l'expert és l'Alex Muntada, em sembla que munta un pettit servidor i no s'ha de baixar res de fora
<albertque> punt 1: haviem pensat d projectar una webcam fixa d la festa o un bucle d'algo d la ubuntu
<albertque> doncs li fare un mail, algu me'l pot passar?
<albertque> hem pensat posar una camera q emeti en streaming des d la sala i posar la imatge a la borrassa, a la pantalla de l'aparador
<albertque> per incitar a la gent a venir al centre civic
<josepgallart> si voleu i tenim el lloc adecuat, es podrien pasar documentals sobre linux e internet
<albertque> (d'això se n'encarregaran els de la tele local www.festv.cat)
<albertque> si q es podria fer, el so potser tocara la pera xo x la imatge cap problema, es una sala gran amb la pantalla enorme al fons
<josepgallart> http://www.documaniatv.com/ aqui trovereu el material
<albertque> apuntat
<albertque> q més?
<albertque> hem previst un parell d taules a l'entrada x recepcio i merxandatge
<albertque> d'aixo us n'ecarregueu el LoCo?
<josepgallart> si
<albertque> ok
<albertque> més dubtes:
<albertque> hi ha un menu x 13 € xo s'ha de reservar
<albertque> si algu ho vol més barat podria fer entrepans al mateix lloc
<albertque> estaria b q a l'apuntar-se ja ho diguessin
<albertque> ho proposem aixi?
<josepgallart> si
<albertque> doncs dic q ja confirmarem quanta gent d cada, xo q comptin amb q vindrem una colla a dinar
<wagafo> 13 €  està bé. Penso que altres cops fins i tot vam demanar pagament anticipat per ajustar bé la gent que va a dinar
<albertque> a partir d 13 € podem pujar, m'ho van arreglar d preu
<albertque> és a base d pa amb tomaquet, amanides i plats d'embotits i formatges
<sergimateo> 13€ ho veig bé. El vi es bo?  :P
<josepgallart> :-[
<josepgallart> i el oli millor
<albertque> q passa josepgallart?
<albertque> si, per l'oli no us cal pas patir
<albertque> i el vi tb és bo
<josepgallart> perfecta albert
<sergimateo> albertque, a tot aixo si vols veure fotos de la festa a granollers per fer-te una idea de la recepció o dels espais, el sisco va pujar fotos a http://www.flickr.com/photos/siscogarcia/sets/72157625364493190/
<albertque> tenim pensat crear un esdeveniment al FB x incitar a la gent a venir i recordar-ho i q des dels instituts publics "acosnellin" a la canalla de fer treballs i assistir a algunes xerrades
<albertque> (després em miro les fotos)
<albertque> per part meva no hi ha més preguntes, quan vulgueu us explico les propostes d xerades i tallers q tenim
<sergimateo> jo tinc una pregunta
<albertque> digues
<sergimateo> si preparem un fulletó informatiu amb temps de sobres, teniu "capacitat" per fer copies i distribuir-lo?
<albertque> (veig q a granollers hi havia sales amb PC, nosaltes només tindrem els portatils q deia abans, eh)
<albertque> quantes còpies farien falta?
<sergimateo> amb capacitat vull dir calers...
<albertque> per això et preguntava les copies
<albertque> si és x impressora i no en volem mooooooolts, si
<sergimateo> copies les que vulguessiu. Amb la de granollers, en josepgallart i jo vam distribuir fulletons per les biblioteques publiques dels pobles del voltant
<albertque> si s'ha d pagar una imprempta ja en parlariem, xo en principi si q ho podem fer
<albertque> nosaltrees ja comptem amb publicar-ho a les activitats normals d la borrassa (cartells x tot el poble i x la comarca, anuncis a premsa i web), fer pregons i moure-ho amb els instituts i els dinamitzadors dels punts TIC comarcals
<albertque> a part d FB
<sergimateo> aviam, ho comentava per si voleu (cal) tenir una eina per fer difusio previa. Total, un fulletó serveix poc si s'entrega el mateix dia de la festa...
<albertque> si, si, prefecte
<albertque> nosaltres ja comptavem d fer-ho, xo si feu un fulleto especific millor
<albertque> sempre tind`ra més visivilitat si és diferent del d cada mes
<albertque> les copies i on repartir-ho ja ho veuriem nosaltes, no?
<sergimateo> ok, mirem de tenir un fulleto abans de finals de març o primers d'abril, et sembla?
<albertque> si
<albertque> més dubtes, va:
<sergimateo> josepgallart, ja pots començar a cridar les muses per preparar la portada del fulletó :-)
<albertque> les indicacions de com arribar, on aparcar, on dinar i tot això, com ho he d preparar?
<albertque> i per quan
<josepgallart> jejeje ok
<wagafo> Pots entrar al wiki i posar la informació, tens els exemples de festes passades per veure el format
<albertque> josep, si et fallen les muses nosaltres tenim dissenyadors gràfics
<albertque> q teniu l'enllaç dl wi9ki a mà?
<josepgallart> gracies albertque
<wagafo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam
<albertque> ok, gràcies
<josepgallart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme
<albertque> doncs ja no tinc res més a dir em penso, quan vulgeu continuem amb les activitats
<sergimateo> albertque, home, si teniu dissenyadors grafics i poden fer la feina de crear un fulletó doncs endavant. Els fulletons passats els pots tobar a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/#Fulletons
<wagafo> D'acord, passem al punt 1: activitats per la festa Natty
<albertque> i els continguts?
<sergimateo> son dissenyadors, oi? Doncs ala, a dissenyar :P
<sergimateo> ...es conya
<albertque> si, xo el text i tal se¡ls ha d donar fet
<sergimateo> anem parlant sobre el tema
<wagafo> sergimateo no et donaran vi on continuïs així...
<albertque> us explico quines activitats proposem, a veure si us sembla b
<wagafo> endavant
<albertque> 1. Xavi Solé presntarà la interficie "unity"
<albertque> difereències, etc i com tornar a gnome o kde si no ens agrada
<albertque> el xavi hi era a la reunio dl dia 1 passat aqui, és informàtic i linuxaire convençut, ha fet diverses xerrades i cursos
<josepgallart> molt be!!
<sergimateo> bona aquesta!
<wagafo> Sembla interessant
<albertque> nosaltes proposem i entre tots decidim els temes
<josepgallart> cal apuntar el taller a.https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal
<albertque> si no us sembla b algo ho dieu
<wagafo> Aquesta primera sembla bona
<albertque> la següent és:
<albertque> 2. Lluís Guiu - introducció al programari lliure: Linux als ordinadors, als mòbils i a tot arreu la idea serà fer una xerrada a l'abast de tothom, i al mateix temps, intentaré acontentar a la gent de nivell avançat.
<albertque> en lluis és soci fundador d'Antaviana. Fa divulgació de temes informàtics i tecnològic a internet i al SomGarrigues. Ha participat a diversos hackmeetings.
<albertque> a més a més prepararà un article sobre la festa i software lliure al seu espai habitual del periodic comarcal
<DPini> albertque: Tenen molt bona pinta les xerrades de moment!! :D
<albertque> doncs espereu el "bombassu" q ve ara
<wagafo> També em sembla bé, tot i que sigui ben divulgativa, a vegades la gent s'ha queixat que era tot per iniciats
<albertque> volem fer -ne d bàsiques per "enganxar" a la canalla dels instituts, despre`s en parlarem
<albertque> vaig x la tercera, va:
<albertque> 3. Benjamí Villoslada - tema a concretar
<albertque>  informatic i divulgador del software lliure. Fa divulgació de temes informàtics i tecnològic a internet, ràdio i televisió.
<wagafo> El nom em sona
<albertque> hi vaig parlar i diu q té ganes de venir, les despeses les asumeixen empreses d'aqui
<albertque> el tema, el q li demanem o el q vulgui ell
<albertque> la idea era q parlés més de la part ètica del SL
<sergimateo> perfecte. Nomes recordar el que ha dit en josep: si la xerrada esta confirmada i el ponent sap l'horari, cal omplir la graella d'activitats  a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/
<josepgallart> un crak!!
<albertque> demanaré als ponents q triin horari
<sergimateo> ei, en benjami no te un programa de radio a les illes? Crec recordar que li va fer una entrevista per telefon a en David Planella
<albertque> si, un progrmaa de radio i colabora amb un d tele
<sergimateo> brutal... no hase falta desir nada mas
<albertque> fins aqui eren xerrades, a més tenim la proposta de fer un taller:
<albertque> A. Edu Reñé i Xavi Solé – virtualització de sistemes operatius, què fer quan necessites “aquell programa”: wine, playonlinux i virtualbox
<wagafo> A més de les xerrades també solem fer en paral·lel tallers més pràctics de diversos temes, tens propostes també per als tallers?
<albertque> només aquesta
<wagafo> Te m'has avançat...
<albertque> és el lag del xat
<albertque> hola?
<wagafo> Quantes franges de presentació n'hi ha? Cinc?
<albertque> 3 xerrades i 1 taller
<albertque> a més de les idees q tenim xo no tinc lligades
<wagafo> Sí, però dic quantes franges en total tenim?
<josepgallart> 5
<albertque> ah, ara
<albertque> no ho entenia
<wagafo> Comptant la presentació final i la reunió en grup final?
<wagafo> vull dir la presentació inicial
<sergimateo> sense comptar
<wagafo> D'acord
<albertque> i quan creieu q harien d durar les xerrades i els tallers? 1 hora potser és poc xl taller
<sergimateo> wagafo,  mira-ho a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/
<wagafo> Si hi ha algun taller que necessiti més d'una hora es poden usar dues franges
<albertque> ok
<albertque> a més a més tinc algunes idees, a veure si entre tots les lliguem:
<sergimateo> albertque, la durada en principi es la que surt a la graella, es flexible com diu en wagafo
<wagafo> No sé si el Rafael Carreras ja té alguna altra xerrada proposta
<albertque> -en sisco em va dir q se'n preparava una, xo ja la va fer a la install d vilaweb
<albertque> no se si voldrà repetir
<wagafo> Ah, la de "sparkleshare", em sembla que sí que la volia presentar, però és més un taller que una xerrada
<albertque> doncs taller, el q sigui
<DPini> wagafo: Fem festa de signatures? :P
<albertque> i a mi em voltava pel cap dues coses:
<sergimateo> albertque, a tot aixo, totes les xerrades i tallers proposats pinten molt bé. Sempre que tinguin relació amb l'Ubunto en particular i el PL en general no crec que hi hagi pega
<josepgallart> un ponent de la anterior festa va dir que volia repetir per aquesta
<albertque> si q en tenen, no?
<wagafo> Podríem fer intercanvi de signatures al dinar pels que s'apuntin
<sergimateo> albertque, si vols veure com va quedar la graella a la passada festa, ho pots veure a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/MaverickMeerkat
<albertque> ok
<albertque> us dic les idees i mirarem si interessen?
<sergimateo> endavant!
<wagafo> Sí, endavant
<albertque> 1. parlar de creative commons, no se si se'n va massa del tema
<josepgallart> Andrés Hidalgo   Muntatge d'un petit servidor empresarial amb Samba, dhcp, proxy i tallafocs
<josepgallart> provablement repetira xerrda
<albertque> 2. trobar algun taller q atregui als alumnes dls instituts
<albertque> (volem fer campanya pq vingui canalla)
<wagafo> A la festa a València es va parlar de Viquipèdia, així que Creative Commons pot ser apropiat també
<sergimateo> cert
<josepgallart> si
<albertque> xo no tenim ningu in mente x fer-la
<albertque> és només la idea d moment
<albertque> podria demanar-li a la Merce Molist (no sé si la coneixeu)
<wagafo> Home, es pot tornar a invitar els de Viquipèdia
<DPini> em sona Moltíssim el nom de Merce Molist, però ara no hi caig :(
<sergimateo> wagafo, tu estas posat en aixo, oi?
<albertque> és periodista especialitzada en temes d'internet, sobretot seguretat i hackers
<wagafo> Una altra cosa que vam comentar en alguna reunió va ser invitar alguna xerrada d'alguna altra distribució tipus Fedora o Debian
<albertque> ha esctir molt x el pais i te uns quants llibres publicats
<josepgallart> la adreça de la gent de creativeComons, procomun@gmail.com
<wagafo> sergimateo, posat en què?
<albertque> potser q primer mirem si encara ens queda temps x fer-la o ja ho tenim tot ple
<sergimateo> penso que, en resum, el que s'ha de fer es que qui tingui ja una intencio ferma de fer una xerrada/taller ho apunti a la graella i anar reservant els forats
<albertque> podeu comptar amb aquestes 4 coses q he dit, si és q interessen
<sergimateo> wagafo, no se, crec recordar que tenies bons contactes amb el tema Viquipedia, pero igual m'equivoco...
<wagafo> Aquestes interessen totes
<albertque> i si voleu fer algun suggeriment x la xerrada d'en Benjami, doncs endavant
<wagafo> sergimateo: no en tinc
<josepgallart> unaltre adreça de la gent deCC: emprius@gmail.com
<albertque> sinó li diré q trii ell
<albertque> queda el tema d'un taller o xerrada x atreure gent jove
<albertque> no se si jocs, audio o q
<albertque> a veure si entre tots surt alguna idea bona
<wagafo> Sí, pot ser jocs a Linux, edició de vídeo, edició de música
<albertque> la intencio és q la gent del poble pugui treure'n profit de la festa tb, no ser 4 ganàpies q ens fem una festa esotèrica
<josepgallart> una opcio per atreure gent jove seria convidar a grups de musique que llicenciin en creativecomons
<albertque> i q parlin o q toquin?
<sergimateo> en el tema jocs esta el freevial o potser el fretsonfire, jo no ho domino pero l'Alex Muntada igual pot donar pistes
<josepgallart> que toquin sobretot
<albertque> xo muntar un concert és una feinada extra, eh
<josepgallart> si
<albertque> es pot provar
<wagafo> Sí, fer un concert ja s'escaparia una mica de tot plegat
<albertque> primer parlar d les CC i desprres el concert
<albertque> el problema és q ho haura d muntar tot el matiex, en Gomes, q és el nostre txapusses particular
<albertque> i contactar els grups, q toquin gratis a sobre, pq a tant ja no arribem
<sergimateo> be nois, marxo que tinc coses a fer abans d'anar a dormir. Em semblen molt bones totes les iniciatives proposades, albertque. Bona nit!
<josepgallart> si us animeu es podria contactar amb portals tipo Jamendo
<wagafo> Jo m'oblidaria del tema concert, busquem alguna altra cosa, perquè a més no hi garantia que als nanos els agradi
<albertque> bona nit sergimatei
<albertque> sergimateo
<wagafo> adeu sergimateo
<josepgallart> bonanit sergi
<albertque> per part meva em sembla q no tinc res més, ja aniran sortint coses
<wagafo> Doncs si us sembla podem tancar la reunió, i anar pensant les alternatives. Alberque posa el puguis a la wiki en quant vagis confirmant.
<wagafo> el que puguis
<albertque> ningu m'ha passat l'adreça d mail de l'alex muntada x preguntar lo dls ports
<josepgallart> tot molt interesant felicitacions albertque
<albertque> esperem q vagi tot molt be doncs
<wagafo> t'ho he passat en xerrada privada, ho torno a intentar
<albertque> ah si! ja la tinc ja
<wagafo> ***** fi de la reunió  *********
<wagafo> bona nit a tothom
<josepgallart> bona nit
<albertque> si, bona nit a tots doncs
<DPini> bona nit a els que marxeu ja!! ;)
<albertque> adéuu
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-02
<m4rteljorge> Bona tarda!
<m4rteljorge> Tinc un servidor amb ubuntu i l'estic canviant de disc dur...
<m4rteljorge> Però se m'ha oblidat on és el menú del grub...
<pespin> Sangre, /boot/grub :)
<Sangre> La questió és que no el trobo ahí
<Sangre> Ni a /etc/grub.d/
<pespin> Sangre, i et surt el grub en iniciar?
<Sangre> En el disc dur antic, sí.
<pauet> no el tindras en una altra partició?
<pespin> exacte
<Sangre> Dooncs...
<Sangre> A veure, tenia /dev/sda1 amb /
<Sangre> I /dev/sda5 amb la swap
<Sangre> El menú del grub 1 pot ser que residira al MBR?
<Sangre> Ara que ho penso...
<Sangre> Amb el supergrub no es podia arrencar des del vmlinuz d'una partició sense grub?
<pespin> Sangre, amb kexec
<pespin> es pot
<Sangre> Estic amb un live-usb i no tinc manera d'arrencar ara mateix el disc dur.
<Sangre> I ja no tinc accés al disc dur antic, només al nou.
<Sangre> Açò em passa per instal·lar el grub al registre mestre d'arrencada.
<pespin> Sangre, doncs reinstal·la el grub al disc nou.
<pespin> hi ha un programa que tens a la loivecd que es diu grub-install o similar
<pespin> que fa això ;)
<Sangre> Però el grub-install del live funciona amb el grub1 de la particiò?
<Sangre> No ho havia pensat...
<pespin> Sangre, com?
<pespin> no funciona amb cap grub... simplement l'instal·la
<pespin> o això tinc entés.
<pespin> no el confonguis amb el update-grub
<Sangre> Només estava pensant en "veu alta"
<Sangre> Seria...
<Sangre> grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda1
<Sangre> ?
<Sangre> O m'estic confonent?
<pespin> hmm no ho sé, no m'ho sé de memòria hehe
<pespin> Sangre, jo et recomano
<pespin> fer un chroot a la particio on tens instalat el ubuntu
<pespin> abans de fer el grub-install
<pespin> sudo chroot /media/root
<Sangre> No ho havia pensat.
<pespin> però potser tal i com ho has fet tu també funciona, ni idea
<Sangre> Estic una mica verd en açò de recuperar arrencades i tot això
<Sangre> No em funciona el chroot
<Sangre> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Sangre> Em diu el mateix fent-ho amb sudo que a un terminal de root.
<Sangre> He provat a fer-ho sense al chroot
<Sangre> Vaig a veure si funciona...
<Sangre> Ho acabo de provar en màquina virtual i no m'arrenca.
<Sangre> Carrega el grub, però no el sistema.
<Sangre> Intenta fer-ho amb el disc vell.
<Sangre> Té les UUIDs del disc vell.
<Sangre> Falla alguna cossa.
<Sangre> I no sé per què.
 * Sangre is away: Me n'he anat a casa d'un amic a veure si em deixa un cd en blanc.
 * Sangre is back (gone 00:16:32)
<Sangre> Està viu!
<Sangre> Funciona!
<PRF34> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-03
<telexuso> Hi ha algú
<telexuso> Necessito una ajudeta
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-04
<Itali-chan> hola, algún em pot donar una ajufa?
<Itali-chan> *ajuda
<Itali-chan> acabo de treure espai a windows pero posar-lo en ubuntu
<Itali-chan> en windows ara está be, perque tinc 15 gigas menys, pero en ubuntu em segueix mostrannt la mateixa memoria que abans
<Itali-chan> :/
<Itali-chan> si us plau ajudeu.me...
<mix> close
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-06
<guillem> hola
<guillem> he demanat per estar a les llistes del LoCo team i rebre la info
<guillem> suposo que ja m'arribarà la confirmació
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-28
<CatalanGuy> hola
<CatalanGuy> algú em pot confirmar si l'entorn d'escriptori d'ubuntu 12.04 serà usable com gnome 2?
<Parufito> hola
<CatalanGuy> algú em pot confirmar si l'entorn d'escriptori d'ubuntu 12.04 serà usable com gnome 2?
<Parufito> segur que no
<Parufito> xD
<Parufito> jo m'he posat el Mate
<Parufito> que es un fork de gnome2
<Parufito> l'hi falten alguns detalls als panells pero pel demés no està mal
<CatalanGuy> he caigut
<CatalanGuy> doncs...
<CatalanGuy> el mate sobre ubuntu?
<CatalanGuy> Parufito,
<Parufito> sip
<Parufito> espera que busco d'on ho vaig treure
<CatalanGuy> no si ja em sona
<CatalanGuy> el mate
<CatalanGuy> o sigui sobre Ubuntu 12.04 puc posar Mate?
<Parufito> mmm ara m'has pillat clar, t'he enganyat XD
<Parufito> jo el tinc a la 11.10
<Parufito> suposo que en faran alguna versio
<CatalanGuy> bueno es que la 12.04 encara no ha sortit
<CatalanGuy> xo he llegit que encara dona molts errors
<Parufito> el mate?
<CatalanGuy> si
<Parufito> a mi m'està anant perfecte
<Parufito> l'hi falten algunes coses per afegir als quadres
<CatalanGuy> el k no entenc
<CatalanGuy> com pot ser que sigui gnome 2 sobre un gnome 3?
<Parufito> però el tinc amb compiz i awn funcionant
<Parufito> nono
<Parufito> el mate es un fork de gnome2
<Parufito> el que han fet els de linux mint tb, és "simular" algo que sembli gnome2 amb gnome3
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> o sigui en el fons es gnome 3
<Parufito> però a mi no m'acaba de fer el pes
<CatalanGuy> ah
<CatalanGuy> lo de mint
<CatalanGuy> ok
<Parufito> si, lo del mint es gnome3
<Parufito> el mate no
<Parufito> es una xapussilla
<Parufito> xD
<CatalanGuy> estic moolt indecis
<Parufito> el que no se es pq s'ha de fer un fork de gnome2 potser amb un freeze ja en tindria prou
<Parufito> jo de moment no puc ni amb unity ni amb gnome3
<CatalanGuy> es k jo voldria poder continuar amb gnome 2 xo a la vegada tenir el suport de 5 anys que diuen que faran 12.04
<CatalanGuy> es per aixo k em fot
<Parufito> uf, però clar, gnome2 amb suport de 5 anys impossible, aquells nomes suportaran unity segurament :(
<CatalanGuy> algu m'havia parlat de lubuntu
<CatalanGuy> o xubuntu
<Parufito> he provat les 2
<Parufito> la que s'assembla més a gnome és la xubuntu
<CatalanGuy> i les aplicacions son compatibles?
<Parufito> si no recordo malament xubuntu anava amb GTK de base
<CatalanGuy> uf
<Parufito> aixi k en principi va tot igual
<Parufito> que el gnome
<Parufito> sense haver de carregar res mes
<CatalanGuy> quin merder
<CatalanGuy> bueno merci pels tips
<CatalanGuy> de fet ja porto investigant uns dies
<CatalanGuy> hi ha molt de discussio encesa sobre els canvis de canonical
<CatalanGuy> esta clar que deixen el desktop per fixar-se en lo movil
<Parufito> si, però semblen molt disposats a seguir així
<CatalanGuy> x aixo pensava de canviar
<CatalanGuy> quin remei
<Parufito> si, la putada és que s'ha sumat amb el gnome3 que també és una porqueria...
<Parufito> i tot tira cap aquí
<CatalanGuy> o acostumar-te a gnome 3
<CatalanGuy> bueno el gnome classic no esta mal
<CatalanGuy> s'assembla força tb al gnome 2 tot i que molt menys configurable
<CatalanGuy> jo crec que ho aniran pulint home
<CatalanGuy> no?
<Parufito> mmmm no se
<Parufito> tant de bo
<Parufito> pero el que he vist de moment m'ha semblat massa cutre
<Parufito> el mate m'ha donat el que volia de moment
<Parufito> (que era seguir igual)
<Parufito> xD
<CatalanGuy> aha
<CatalanGuy> xo continuo no entenent
<CatalanGuy> una cosa nomes
<CatalanGuy> com el fork de gnome 2 pot córrer sobre un kernel fet per gnome 3 o unity
<CatalanGuy> si es gnome 2...
<CatalanGuy> ?
<Parufito> el kernel de linux vols dir?
<CatalanGuy> si
<Parufito> home el kernel de linux no esta fet per gnome ni per res
<Parufito> no?
<CatalanGuy> vaig peix d'aixo
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> xD
<Parufito> son com capes...
<CatalanGuy> doncs aixi ja tot em quadra lol
<CatalanGuy> doncs li donare una oportunitat a mate
<Parufito> jeje ;)
<Parufito> a veure que tal va
<Parufito> i de mentres a esperar que fotin algo usable de veritat amb el gnome o unity
<CatalanGuy> http://www.securitronlinux.com/bejiitaswrath/mate-gnome-2-desktop-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<CatalanGuy> diu: The MATE desktop is not as fast as the Xubuntu or Lubuntu desktops, but good for a nostalgic Linux user
<Parufito> home, xubuntu i lubuntu sempre han tingut uns gestors de finestres teòricament mes rapids k gnome
<Parufito> aixi que pot ser ben veritat
<Parufito> però si t'agradava gnome amb el mate pots reproduir gairebe al 100% el escriptori que tinguessis
<CatalanGuy> vaja
<CatalanGuy> investigare
<CatalanGuy> ostres
<CatalanGuy> xo tu veus algo com això?: The MATE desktop is not as fast as the Xubuntu or Lubuntu desktops, but good for a nostalgic Linux user
<CatalanGuy> ai
<CatalanGuy> http://malagaoriginal.blogspot.com/2012/01/instalando-mate-en-ubuntu-1110.html
<CatalanGuy> les icones i tot es de mint!
<Parufito> com que ho vaig instalar a sobre de la meva ubuntu, que encara acomulo merda des de la 10.10 crec...
<Parufito> tenia encara els themes antics de gnome d'ubuntu
<Parufito> i ho he retocat una mica
<Parufito> pero si
<Parufito> per defecte tot es mint
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> quin lio!
<CatalanGuy> llavors es com si usessis mint
<CatalanGuy> amb mate
<CatalanGuy> es k de fet mint esta basat en ubuntu clar
<Parufito> bé, perquè el que fas es posar el mate (que l'han fet els de mint) a ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> clar
<CatalanGuy> per curiositat
<CatalanGuy> com tens posats tu els panells
<CatalanGuy> jo ho tinc bastant igual com a windows
<CatalanGuy> un a sota de lock, i un a l'esquerra autohide
<CatalanGuy> xD
<CatalanGuy> totes les aplicacions que uso habitualment les tinc al panell esquerra autoamagable
<CatalanGuy> i al panell de sota les pestanyes de les aplicaciones en ús
<CatalanGuy> el panell a dalt no m'agrada gens
<Parufito> doncs tinc un panell a dalt
<Parufito> xD
<Parufito> fixe
<Parufito> amb el menú i les icones de estat
<Parufito> i abaix faig servir el Avant Window navidator
<Parufito> que es semblant al dock de macosx
<CatalanGuy> uf
<CatalanGuy> per gustos colors aqui la gracia
<Parufito> si ;)
<Parufito> masses anys toquetejant l'escriptori, pq mel facin canviar de cop
<Parufito> xD
<CatalanGuy> re
<CatalanGuy> estic flipant
<CatalanGuy> tots els logs queden registrats
<CatalanGuy> de tots els canals d'ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> si dius algo confidencial allò ho rastreja google i...
<tsdgeos> ho diu el topic del canal
<Parufito> on ho diu això?
<tsdgeos> → Benvinguts a Ubuntu en Català (http://www.ubuntu.cat) | Registres del canal a: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ←
<CatalanGuy> tsdgeos, i ho rastreja google?
<CatalanGuy> es public?
<tsdgeos> google ho rastreja tot
<tsdgeos> obviament es public
<CatalanGuy> no
<CatalanGuy> depen
<tsdgeos> no se quin problema hi veus
<CatalanGuy> depen del webmaster
<CatalanGuy> si vol que no ho rastreja google
<CatalanGuy> te la opcio
<CatalanGuy> no recordo quina opcio al html
<Parufito> aah, ok! son els logs ;) pensava que eren els registres per ser operador o algo
<tsdgeos> fitxer robots
<CatalanGuy> bueno aixo
<CatalanGuy> llavors sí ho rastreja tsdgeos ?
<CatalanGuy> vaig a fer la prova
<CatalanGuy> diria k no eh
<CatalanGuy> he provat amb una frase d'un log del 2004
<CatalanGuy> i no surt pas xD
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-29
<CatalanGuy> algu ha provat el reaver ?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-01
<CatalanGuy> bona tarda
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre i benvinguts a la reunió sorpresa ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> perquè no he avisat i perquè ho he recordat fa 5 minuts
<rafael_carreras> l'únic punt de l'ordre del dia són els preparatius d'última hora per la UGJ
<alexm> o/
<wagafo> M'està fent el ximple l'enrutador, així que si em quedo mut ja ho sabeu
<rafael_carreras> jo diria que no tenim res a comentar de la ugj, oi?
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa que calgui portar?
<rafael_carreras> portaré alguna samarreta per si algun dels nous en vol
<rafael_carreras> i poca cosa més
<alexm> a banda del portàtil, suposo que res més, no?
<wagafo> Quanta gent vindrà finalment de l'equip?
<alexm> tindrem wifi, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, hi haurà wifi
<alexm> bé
<rafael_carreras> vindrem 6 de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> i un parell de traductors
<rafael_carreras> no gaire gent, però encara hi poden venir més sense avisar
<alexm> wagafo: cal dur guants profilàctics pel triatge? ;)
<CatalanGuy> sou tots desenvolupadors?
<rafael_carreras> CatalanGuy: jo no
<CatalanGuy> xD
<wagafo> Sí senyor, que hi ha una passa de grip que no vegis
<CatalanGuy> vosaltres sou dels que esteu a favor dles ultims canvis en la politica de canonical?
<alexm> wagafo: no me'n parlis, jo estic amb grip estomacal
<wagafo> Em prepararé una petita presentació, tot i que no fem finalment triatge almenys puc fer cinc-cèntims
<alexm> no fem triatge? no fotis... jo no vull traduir
<rafael_carreras> jo al final estaré preparant correus per la festa, em temo, perquè anem molt endarrerits
<rafael_carreras> sí home, fem triatge
<wagafo> Doncs si vols tu i jo fem triatge, ja miraré alguns paquets que es pugui fer feina
<alexm> bé, quan siguem allà veient qui som i el que volem fer i ens hi posem
<alexm> lo de fer QA també estaria bé
<alexm> sobretot provar i trobar bugs a les versions de desenvolupament
<wagafo> Jo demà em capbusso a la beta 1
<alexm> CatalanGuy: no passem de tu, és que estem de reunió, quan acabi parlem de canonical tant com vulguis
<CatalanGuy> xDDD
<CatalanGuy> merci alexm
<wagafo> Se sap si haurà gent local?
<rafael_carreras> sí, hi haurà el David d'allà i un parell d'interessats a qui probablement haurem d'atendre
<alexm> a quina hora comencem?
<rafael_carreras> també vindrà en David Planella
<rafael_carreras> (treballador de Canonical, CatalanGuy)
<CatalanGuy> xD
<alexm> (la meva agenda diu a les 10, és correcte suposo)
<rafael_carreras> no, quedem a les 11:00 h
<CatalanGuy> sou del LoCo?
<alexm> en tsdgeos no s'anima? o té por que li preguntem per l'ubuntu tv? :p
<rafael_carreras> CatalanGuy: sí
<CatalanGuy> quina por
<wagafo> Jo vull provar aillò d'Ubuntu per Android
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: com vols córrer :)
<wagafo> Has vist el prototip que han fet?
<CatalanGuy> quan s'acaba aquesta reunio?
<CatalanGuy> puc intervenir?
<rafael_carreras> CatalanGuy: sí, pots
<CatalanGuy> estic molt emprenyat pq jo vull Gnome 2 a Ubuntu 12.04
<CatalanGuy> :(
<CatalanGuy> sóc dels pesadets
<rafael_carreras> CatalanGuy: pots, però amb coses de la reunió
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> sorry
<wagafo> Acabem la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> diria que ja estem, sí
<alexm> ok, ja he actualitzat l'agenda
<alexm> encara sort que ho he preguntat perquè hagués arribat a les 10
<wagafo> I jo...
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, a les 11 ens veiem allà que tindrem cafè i pastes
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
<wagafo> El primer és el primer...
<CatalanGuy> llavors canonical té informàtics en plantilla?
<rafael_carreras> ja hem acabat la reunió
<CatalanGuy> interessant
<rafael_carreras> CatalanGuy: home clar
<CatalanGuy> jo vaig estudiar informatica  ala upc
<tsdgeos> CatalanGuy: jo vull la pau mundial!
<CatalanGuy> i jo
<CatalanGuy> algu de la fib?
<alexm> CatalanGuy: en tsdgeos també treballa per canonical, vés amb compte no et mossegui ;)
 * alexm de la fib
<tsdgeos> alexm: pff, ja m'has descovert la tapadera
 * tsdgeos també
<tsdgeos> i en RainCT
<alexm> i en pespin
<rafael_carreras> sou majoria :)
<CatalanGuy> collons
<alexm> som un virus ;)
<wagafo> Què es la "fib"?
<CatalanGuy> jo vaig començar el 2001 i vaig acabar el 2008
<CatalanGuy> no cal dir que vaig patir
<alexm> wagafo: facultat d'informàtica de barcelona
<wagafo> M'ho imaginava, però s'assembla a la FBI 8-)
<CatalanGuy> li vaig agafar tirria a Unix
<RainCT> hola ^^
<CatalanGuy> i a la programacio
<CatalanGuy> despres vaig treballar de IT amb Windows
<CatalanGuy> i vaig agafar tirria a windows
<alexm> CatalanGuy: i a què et dediques ara?
<CatalanGuy> pff
<CatalanGuy> vaig estudiar una altra carrera
<CatalanGuy> i actualment no treballo
<alexm> ànims
<alexm> sobre això del gnome2, crec que no hi ha gran cosa a discutir gnome2 no està suportat ja
<CatalanGuy> merci
<CatalanGuy> no bueno..
<CatalanGuy> sobre el gnome-fallback
<wagafo> Hi ha un fork, Mate em sembla que es diu
<CatalanGuy> si l'arreglessin una mica..
<CatalanGuy> que fos més configurable, amb panells i tal
<wagafo> Linux Mint em sembla que el dóna com a opció
<CatalanGuy> si conec el mate
<CatalanGuy> xo llavors ja es mint
<alexm> el gnome-session-fallback també està a precise, veig
<wagafo> Això és lo bo de Linux, la varieta d'opcions que hi ha
<CatalanGuy> xo li veieu futur?
<alexm> però des de l'oneiric és gnome3
<wagafo> Futur a què , a Gnome 3?
<wagafo> O a Mate?
<CatalanGuy> a ubuntu com a desktop
<CatalanGuy> pq veig que tot va encaminat al mobil
<wagafo> A l'Unity, vols dir?
<CatalanGuy> com windows 8 xD
<CatalanGuy> si
<CatalanGuy> bueno i a gnome 3
<CatalanGuy> la poca usabilitat
<CatalanGuy> a nivell pràctic com a ordinadors de sobretaula
<CatalanGuy> ja m'enteneu
<CatalanGuy> ja sabeu que hi ha una gran part de la comunitat que s'ha passat a mint enfadada
<alexm> els escriptoris a casa seran les teles
<wagafo> Home, de moment d'escriptoris Linux en el seu conjunt sols representa un 1% o així,  per tant futur de moment no es visulitza per a cap dels sabors, en la meva opinió
<CatalanGuy> ja..
<wagafo> Però en servidors , tabletes i mòbils és una altra cosa...
<alexm> la comunitat a més sempre és molt sensible a determinats canvis
<CatalanGuy> aixo veig
<alexm> kde 3=>4, gnome 2=>3, gnome => unity...
<alexm> no plou mai a gust de tothom
<CatalanGuy> en qualsevol cas a Ubuntu li he d'agrair que em va fer tornar a agradar linux
<CatalanGuy> a partir d'aqui ja m'he despavilar
<CatalanGuy> el que em fa quedar són els 5 anys de LTS
<CatalanGuy> no hi entenc gaire, no sé les altres distros que tal el cicle de vide xo
<wagafo> Us he de deixar, interessant l'intercanvi i molta sort amb Linux (el que sigui) i tota la resta, Catalanguy
<CatalanGuy> merci wagafo
<rafael_carreras> jo també haig de marxar, bona nit
<alexm> t'animaràs a venir dissabte a la UGJ, CatalanGuy ?
<CatalanGuy> eps
<CatalanGuy> ui alexm , què va a part que visc lluny, a l'emporda, la veritat es que poc hi tinc a dir hehe
<CatalanGuy> sóc un curiós només
<CatalanGuy> xo merci
<alexm> bé, de tant en tant també fem bolos pel nord, potser no hem anat mai tan amunt però sempre hi ha una primera vegada
<CatalanGuy> segurament m'impediria venir mes la vergonya davant de tanta saviesa present
<CatalanGuy> no hi entenc res, sóc un simple usuari d'ubuntu
<alexm> tots tenim coses per aprendre, no pateixis per això
<CatalanGuy> que, vist com esta el mon, ja es molt que no utilitzi windows xD
<CatalanGuy> intento convencer tots els meus cercles que es passin a ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> xo noi, costa de desenganxar-los de windows
<CatalanGuy> tb t'he de dir que MS Office no té substitut a Linux
<CatalanGuy> lamentablement :(
<CatalanGuy> no es pot comparar amb Libre Office
<CatalanGuy> aixo es un petit gran handicap
<CatalanGuy> malgrat els grans esforços esmerçats en OpenOffice
<CatalanGuy> no crec que la qualitat es pugui comparar a la de MS office
<CatalanGuy> hi estas d'acord alexm ?
<alexm> és qüestió d'opinions, jo fa anys que no uso msoffice
<CatalanGuy> jo em vaig passar a Libre Office també, però reconec que l'Excel, per exemple... és molt mé spotent
<CatalanGuy> que el Calc
<CatalanGuy> lamentablement
<alexm> bé, és que per fer coses potents jo prefereixo programar-les
<CatalanGuy> evidentmetn que és una molt huumil opinio
<alexm> com la meva, clar
<CatalanGuy> windows ja va guanyar la batalla d'aplicacions d'oficina fa temps
<CatalanGuy> tant de bo ara linux guanyi la dels aparells movils
<alexm> no t'ho pensis
<CatalanGuy> linux l'unica batalla que te guanyada es la de servidors
<CatalanGuy> o almenys es com ho tinc entes
<alexm> la dels mòbils ja veurem, android està patint els problemes de no tenir aplicacions lliures
<alexm> has de confiar en la bona fe dels programadors i això és mal rotllo
<alexm> per mi els problemes de l'ofimàtica són els mateixos al msoffice que al ooffice, etc.
<alexm> les aplicacions són massa complexes per a fer coses senzilles
<CatalanGuy> caram
<CatalanGuy> esta be saber altres punts de vista
<alexm> és clar que jo no he de fer documents macos ni filigranes
<CatalanGuy> aixo de que hs de confiar en la bona fe dels programadors...
<alexm> i quan els he hagut de fer he fugit de l'ofimàtica
<CatalanGuy> aha
<alexm> fa por confiar en els programadors, eh? ;)
<CatalanGuy> una mica la veritat !
<CatalanGuy> hah
<CatalanGuy> la veritat es k no estic gens ficat amb aixo d'android
<alexm> per això cada cop és més important pel currículum col·laborar en projectes de programari lliure
<CatalanGuy> ah si?
<CatalanGuy> doncs jo en conec uns quants que estan en .net
<alexm> és clar, la gent pot veure la teva feina
<alexm> i no només la pinta que té sinó com està programada
<CatalanGuy> jo em vaig negar rotundament a treballar amb .net
<CatalanGuy> ah es clar
<alexm> treballant en projectes de programari lliure et llaures una bona reputació
<CatalanGuy> segurament
<alexm> si tens temps i ganes, és una bona manera d'aprendre i anar fent contactes
<CatalanGuy> almenys en aquest col·lectiu de programari lliure
<CatalanGuy> tu tens amics k treballen amb .net?
<alexm> hi ha moltes empreses que, tot i no produir programari lliure directament, busquen talent a la comunitat
<CatalanGuy> de talent n'hi ha, lo que no hi ha gaire es emprenedors
<alexm> no estic gens posat en .net, ni tan sols si en fa cap amic
<CatalanGuy> ni ganes
<alexm> sí que hi ha emprenedors però hi ha pocs recursos
<CatalanGuy> doncs a la borsa de treball de la fib moltissimes ofertes son buscant .net
<alexm> ja se'l poden confitar
<CatalanGuy> xo ubuntu es software lliure?
<alexm> si he de dedicar temps a programar no serà en un llenguatge farcit de patents
<CatalanGuy> o open source
<CatalanGuy> tenia entes que es open source
<CatalanGuy> i prou
<alexm> jo tenia entès que és el mateix però vist des de punts de vista diferents ;)
<CatalanGuy> no ben be
<alexm> el filosòfic i el tècnic
<CatalanGuy> bueno open source és més comercial
<CatalanGuy> i free software es mes filosofic i radical
<alexm> el que jo deia
<CatalanGuy> i com darrere ubuntu hi ha canonical
<CatalanGuy> que pot obtenir uns beneficis
<CatalanGuy> llavors no es Free software
<CatalanGuy> obtenir beneficis entre cometes
<alexm> però són punts de vista, segurament canonical parla d'open source per evitar semblar massa radical
<CatalanGuy> a llarg termini
<CatalanGuy> a mes a ubuntu hi ha drivers privatius
<CatalanGuy> etc
<CatalanGuy> es mes laxe
<CatalanGuy> en aquest aspecte
<alexm> ui espera, d'on treus que si tens beneficis no és free software?
<CatalanGuy> es una distro per a principiants que venen de windows
<CatalanGuy> hmmm
<alexm> free as in freedom
<CatalanGuy> si crec k m'he liat ara
<alexm> «L'essència del “Programari lliure” és la llibertat, no el preu. Per entendre el concepte, heu de pensar en el significat de "lliure" que trobem a "pensament lliure", i no pas a "barra lliure".»
<CatalanGuy> hehe
<alexm> www.gnu.org
<CatalanGuy> sisi anava errat
<CatalanGuy> ara estava llegint a wikipedia
<CatalanGuy> petit lapsus
<CatalanGuy> tot i k has de reconeixer que el fet que ubuntu sigui gratuit ajuda a que agradi més
<alexm> és part de l'atractiu inicial, clar
<alexm> però també que sigui fàcil d'instal·lar i usar
<alexm> que estigui en tantes llengües
<alexm> i que hi hagi una comunitat tan gran donant suport
<CatalanGuy> efectivament
<CatalanGuy> de totes maneres, vols dir que lliure no implica gratis tb?
<CatalanGuy> pq si bé tens dret a accedir al codi
<CatalanGuy> llavors es que el pots executar
<CatalanGuy> i per tant obtenir
<CatalanGuy> gratis
<alexm> lliure acaba fent que no sigui massa car
<alexm> habitualment gratis, però no sempre
<alexm> hi ha empreses que paguen la feina d'un producte a una altra i volen que sigui lliure per poder-ne fer el que vulguin tots dos
<alexm> et recomano que llegeixis els articles filosòfics de la web de gnu
<alexm> molts estan en català perquè els hem traduït alguns de nosaltres
<CatalanGuy> doncs segurament ho fare
<CatalanGuy> jo em referia a l'usuari final
<CatalanGuy> xo ja veig que he de llegir més coses
<CatalanGuy> bueno ha estat mlt interessant la conversa
<CatalanGuy> i enriquidora per mi
<CatalanGuy> ja tornaré merci alexm bona nit
<alexm> bona nit, CatalanGuy
<alexm> fins una altra
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-02
<Parufito> buenas
<Mitsurugi> hi
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-03
<giorgiograppa> bon dia, nois!
<rafael_carreras> bon dia girogio
<rafael_carreras> bon dia giorgiograppa
<rafael_carreras> uns croissanets?
<alexm> bon dia ubuntaires, al final m'he quedat a casa covant la grip
<alexm> heu arrencat ja la UGJ o encara esteu esmorzant? ;)
<rafael_carreras> ja estem esmorzats amb croissanets i cafè
<rafael_carreras> i anem traduint i modificant pàgines wiki
<rafael_carreras> alexm: que et milloris
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: i tu també
<rafael_carreras> (quin panorama)
<alexm> :(
<giorgiograppa> gràcies... l'edat no perdona :-(
<rafael_carreras> aquí a La Mina som 7 més els tres monitors
<rafael_carreras> o sigui que déu n'hi do
<giorgiograppa> o deu... ;-)
<alexm> està prou bé doncs
<rafael_carreras> bones instal·lacions que tenen aquí
<alexm> la wifi tira bé?
<rafael_carreras> i he mirat l'espai de la biblioteca d'aquí al costat que és on farem la festa de l'octubre
<rafael_carreras> és prou impressionant
<rafael_carreras> amb sala d'actes i tota la pesca
<giorgiograppa> però, el més important... el cafè i els croissanets, bé, oi? ;-)
<alexm> genial, rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> després de dinar ens faran una petita visita turística i visitarem la biblioteca
<rafael_carreras> els monitors d'aquí són ben trempats i de paraula s'expressen molt més bé que per correu :-)
<rafael_carreras> perquè jo no havia entés això de la biblioteca
<papapep> bon dia tropa, només volia saludar-vos i desitjar-vos una bona jornada :)
<giorgiograppa> hola, papapep
<papapep> giorgiograppa, hola, envejosa
<giorgiograppa> papapep: :-P
<papapep> :D
<papapep> jo tinc febre i tu darrera, eh!?
<papapep> poc original, hoyga...
<papapep> xD
<giorgiograppa> jo tinc febre, bronquitis i laringitis aguda, et guanyo per golejada :-D
<papapep> bah, i jo sóc calb, i???
<giorgiograppa> i jo m'afaito la closca, i?
<papapep> i tu no ets calb, et peles, o siguiq ue no cola
<papapep> xDDD
<giorgiograppa> :-D
<papapep> /join #ubuntu-hospital
<giorgiograppa> lo meu té més mèrit perquè té més treball!
<papapep> giorgiograppa, tu sempre més gran...aixxx...catalanets del sud...
<papapep> xD
<giorgiograppa> calla calla! has vist els vídeos de la intifalla?
<papapep> nops
<papapep> no m'agraden les pel·licules gore
<giorgiograppa> guan moment, que és cosa fina
<giorgiograppa> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=intifalla&oq=intifalla&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=2173l4730l0l5544l9l9l0l0l0l0l194l810l3.3l6l0
<papapep> miro
<papapep> hhohoho
<papapep> què bo
<papapep> 1. esteu penjats amb aquest llençament de míssils
<giorgiograppa> hehe
<papapep> 2. podieu fer el llençament dins l'ajuntafems
<papapep> faire-ho dues feines en una
<papapep> :D
<papapep> bé, vaig a fer feinetez..., aparco l'irc
<papapep> giorgiograppa, cuida't molt
<giorgiograppa> apa
<giorgiograppa> igualment papapep
<papapep> ;)
<RainCT_jam> ie pespin
<pespin> RainCT, iep :)
<pespin> jam?
<pespin> menjes pernil? :P
<rafael_carreras> salutacions als malalts des de la Mina
<papapep-afk> rafael_carreras, "el fons de la"?
<rafael_carreras> no, la mina normal
<papapep-afk> xD
<papapep-afk> de llapis?
<papapep-afk> el patè?
<rafael_carreras> aquesta
<papapep-afk> la là-mina de paper?
<papapep-afk> salut, company :)
<rafael_carreras> t'has perdut uns croissanets...
<papapep-afk> grrrrr
<papapep-afk> au, segueixo "amb lo meu", ànims!
<rafael_carreras> ànims a vosaltres que sou els malats :-)
<rafael_carreras> ara som 9 més els tres monis
<papapep-afk> "monis"?
<papapep-afk> uh
<rafael_carreras> monitors de l'espai aquest
<papapep-afk> ahhhhhh
<papapep-afk> :D
<rafael_carreras> segur que no es diu monitors, però mira
<RainCT_jam> pespin: Si. Que fas que no ets aquí? :p
<pespin> hmmm nuse xD
<pespin> pero avui ja he quedat jaj
<pespin> per cert, demà em donarna un polo de l'ubuntu que es veu que donaven al MWC em sembla xD
<yolanda> hola, bon dia/bona tarda
<rafael_carreras> bon dia
<yolanda> soc Yolanda, vaig parlar ahir amb el David Planella. Em volia presentar i volia dir que m'agradaria col·laborar amb vosaltres
<rafael_carreras> hola yolanda
<rafael_carreras> avui som a la Mina fent la Ubuntu Global Jam
<rafael_carreras> en què pots col·laborar?
<rafael_carreras> o vols?
<rafael_carreras> si vas parlar amb el David (que a l'irc és el dpm) devies parlar de traduccions, oi?
<yolanda> hola, sabia que estaveu fent el Global Jam, però em vaig enterar ahir, aixi que era molt just
<yolanda> si, amb traduccions. Fa uns mesos que vaig començar a Canonical i tinc interés en Ubuntu i en que estigui localitzat al català
<yolanda> així que vaja, el que jo pugui aportar on sigui necessari
<dpm> bones yolanda!
<yolanda> bones!
<dpm> t'envio a la pàgina que estem fent servir per coordinar les traduccions de l'Ubuntu Global Jam
<yolanda> ok
<dpm> un moment, que estàvem discutint una altra cosa, ara et passo l'enllaç
<dpm> yolanda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCatalanTranslators/UbuntGlobalJam
<dpm> això és el que estem fent avui
<dpm> si vols col·laborar amb traduccions, hi ha les instruccions allí, i per qualsevol altra cosa, ens ho demanes
<rafael_carreras> nois i noies, una foto de tots nosaltres a la Mina: http://yfrog.com/hsraisiwj
<dpm> ḿolt bona :)
<papapep-afk> això és Mordor!
<papapep-afk> xD
<rafael_carreras> i una altra: http://yfrog.com/oboexavhj
<rafael_carreras> sí, ens cal un fotògraf amb cara i ulls :-)
<papapep-afk> rafael_carreras, molt guapuz i guzpez
<papapep-afk> bé, deixem-ho en "molt"
<papapep-afk> xD
<papapep> dpm, hi ha algun paquet petitó i important pendent de ser traduït ?
<papapep> veig que el nm-applet està al 99%
<yolanda> estic mirant una mica la guia, compte al launchpad tinc, però les eines de traducció no les coneixo
<yolanda> que esteu, tot el dia?
<rafael_carreras> sí, fins les 19:00 h
<CatalanGuy> oh una noia a ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> xd
<rafael_carreras> CatalanGuy: ei, que no és tan estrany
<papapep> CatalanGuy, shhhh, calla, no l'espantis, home...
<CatalanGuy> xD
<papapep> rafael_carreras, jus, això ho diràs tu
<papapep> rafael_carreras, btw, qui posa qui fa què a la pàgina aquesta de canyònical?
<rafael_carreras> papapep: no entenc la pregunta
<yolanda> jeje, estic acostumada..
<papapep> rafael_carreras, que si agafo, i.e., el nm-applet, on cal posar-ho
<papapep> i qui ho fa
<papapep> tic, tac, tic, tac.....
<rafael_carreras> espera, que necessito el meu temps
<papapep> xDDDD
<dpm> ei, bones papapep!
<papapep> dpm, holes!
<papapep> :D
<dpm> papapep, coi, sembla ser que siguis novell, qualsevol pot editar el wiki, llegeix les instruccions i pren-ne un tu mateix! :D
<papapep> güiki???
<papapep> xD
<papapep> ostitú, si és un wiki!
<papapep> xD
<papapep> com que li heu canviat l'aspecte, no m'ho semblava xDDD
<papapep> no-he-dit-res
<CatalanGuy> ara torno
<papapep> m'està donant pel sac l'openid per autenticar-me...gr
<papapep> a veure, sembla que ara sí
<papapep> tropa, he fet les 6 cadenes que li quedaven al nm-applet, si algú ho vol revisar...
<yolanda> deixo això que marxo, encantada de coneixer-vos a tot, i espero col·laborar amb vosaltres
<dpm> adéu yolanda!
<yolanda> deu!
<rafael_carreras> buenu va, anem a dinar
<papapep> rafael_carreras, bon profit!
<rafael_carreras> gràcies
<rafael_carreras> igualment
<dpm> papapep, t'encarreguem una pizza?
<papapep> dpm, grrr...
<papapep> xD
<papapep> males perzonez
<papapep> au, aneu a fartar-vos!
<papapep> xDD
<dpm> :D
<papapep> tropa, he reestructurat el wiki, per què m'estava tornant mico per trobar què estava fet i què no. Si no us agrada, ja sabeu, revert i jatà :)
<rafael_carreras> ja som de tornada de dinar i de la visita turística
<dpm> papapep, en Sergi ho acaba de comentar: qui coi ha reestructurat el wiki :D
<papapep> xDDDD
<dpm> papapep, bona feina!
<papapep> si no us agrada, cap problema
<papapep> però jo ho veig més clar així! :D
<papapep> rafael_carreras, fartaners...
<dpm> papapep, és genial, merci
<papapep> gràcies
<rafael_carreras> papapep: visita turística per la Mina, com sona això?
<papapep> rafael_carreras, "curiós"
<papapep> xD
<papapep> no puedo desir nada massss
<papapep> xDD
<papapep> tinc dues cadenes al gtk3 properties que em tenen el coco menjat...no les pillo...
<papapep> 1. The cell renderer represented by this accessible
<papapep> 2. The widget referenced by this accessible.
<papapep> la primera podria ser "El representador de cel·les representat per aquest ?????"
<papapep> però segueix sent un "pegot"
<papapep> i la segona, "L'estri referenciat per aquest ????"
<papapep> alguna idea?
<papapep> zzZZZzzzZZzzzz
<tsdgeos> papapep: accessible = cosa que fa que un lector de pantalla o braille exporti el nom, tipus del widget
<papapep> uhm...
<tsdgeos> papapep: sincerament no se en quin cas aixo es mostraria a un usuari
<tsdgeos> pq com usuari final si m'ensenyes aixo
<tsdgeos> en quedo
<tsdgeos> ComORRRR?
<papapep> xDDD
<papapep> hola, Albert
<papapep> corres per aquí un altre cop, oi?
<papapep> i merci per l'aclariment, tot i que no tinc gaire clar com encaixar-ho
<papapep> bé, gens
<papapep> xD
<tsdgeos> papapep: sip
<tsdgeos> estic per bcn des de juliol
<papapep> tsdgeos, doncs bentornat :)
<tsdgeos> mercès
<papapep> RainCT_jam, neeeens, poseu al wiki el que esteu fent, o perdem temps intentant fer el mateix fitxer!! :)
<RainCT_jam> papapep: estic revisant coses varies. posant alternatives a les teves traduccions :P
<papapep> no, ho dic per que veig fitxers que, en teoria, ningú hi treballa i veig aportacions teves de fa minuts
<papapep> per això ho dic
<papapep> i com que jo vaig a fer-los, m'aturo per no estar fent el mateix
<papapep> ninios, no esteu posant els fitxers en ordre alfabèstia...
<papapep> :/
<papapep> rafael_carreras, RAfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rafael_carreras> què passa?
<papapep> znifz
<papapep> eztan fent caca el güiki
<papapep> ordre alfabèstia, plis
<papapep> :D
<papapep> us deixo una estona, minaires
<papapep> i bronquítics diversos
<giorgiograppa> repassat ubiquity-debconf (i nautilus)
<dpm> bones giorgiograppa!
<giorgiograppa> bones dpm :-)
<dpm> com estem?
<giorgiograppa> fotudet... però, mira, repassant cadenes :-D
<giorgiograppa> com esteu per la Mina?
<giorgiograppa> picant?
<dpm> sí, estem anant força a sac. Ha estat molt bé la visita guiada per la Mina, que m'ha recordat una mica al Cabanyal
<dpm> espero que no sigui res i et recuperis aviat!
<dpm> papapep-afk, en Sergi ara et revisa el gnome-games, bona feina :)
<RainCT_jam> papapep-afk: no t'agrada «»?
<giorgiograppa> podeu revisar gwibber? em sembla que ja està complet
<papapep> RainCT, eins?
<giorgiograppa> nois, sembla que tots els paquets amb poques cadenes pendents ja estan, en realitat, acabats (a falta que els responsables donin el vist-i-plau a les darreres propostes)...
<RainCT_jam> giorgiograppa: doncs vinga, a fer els paquets amb moltes cadenes :p
<rafael_carreras> ja sóc aquí, havia anat a berenar
<dpm> papapep, en Sergi em diu que et miris la revisió del gnome-games, a veure si et semblen bé els suggeriments que t'hi ha fet
<dpm> papapep, una altra cosa: moltes traduccions correctes que has fet contenen '' o "". Al GNOME i a l'Ubuntu solem fer servir «»
<dpm> simplement som més xulos que els altres...
<papapep> dpm, uhm..i com generes aquestes cometes "curioses"?
<dpm> AltGr+Z
<dpm> i
<dpm> AltGr+X
<papapep> ah, conye...
<papapep> apunto
<dpm> ;)
<papapep> ve't aquí el comentari d'en RainCT_jam que no entenia
<dpm> ĸŀææðđæðßđæđðæßðđ
<papapep> dpm, digues-li al Sergi que endavant, no m'ho puc mirar ara, segur que ho ha fet bé
<dpm> pots fer coses molt interessants amb l'AltGr
<papapep> dpm, xulo, més que xulo :P
<papapep> xDDD
<dpm> ara bé interessants != útils :)
<dpm> papapep, ok, li comento a en Sergi
<rafael_carreras> au, marxem
<rafael_carreras> gràcies per tot
<giorgiograppa> apa
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-01
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-02
<giorgiograppa> bon dia!
<giorgiograppa> que els de ugj no sou a l'irc?
<giorgiograppa> home, rafael! bondia!
<rafael_carreras> hola giorgiograppa
<rafael_carreras> ara m'he recordat d'engegar el xat
<rafael_carreras> som a la ugj
<giorgiograppa> com aneu, per la jam? salutacions a tothom i totadon!
<giorgiograppa> a veure... ja tinc el launchpad obert: em podeu suggerir algun paquet per començar a traduir? tinc ganes de fer alguna cosa de profit! :-D
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa, ara t'ho mira el walter
<giorgiograppa> ok
<rafael_carreras> em diu l'alexm que hi ha cadenes de loco.ubuntu.com sense traduir però que potser vols coses de més profit
<giorgiograppa> el que calgui
<sergimateo> Bon dia!
<giorgiograppa> bon dia, sergimateo !
<sergimateo> giorgiograppa, ara miro si hi ha algo per traduir, però ho tinc una mica abandonat
<giorgiograppa> jo encara més: no recordava ni la manera d'entrar al launchpad!
<sergimateo> potser ara quan arribi el David Planella ens pot fer cinc centims de lo que pot ser mes rellevant a traduir en el dia d'avui
<giorgiograppa> molt bé. mentrimentres, podria anar fent cadenes d'allò que deia l'alexm, allò del loco.ubuntu.com .... on les trobo? estan al launch?
<rafael_carreras> haurien de ser al launchpad, sí
<rafael_carreras> però no sé on
<sergimateo> giorgiograppa, jo vaig a mirar aviam en quin estat tenim lo que surt a aquest llistat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCatalanTranslators/Llistat
<sergimateo> encara que no estan actualitzats els vincles, pero aviam els paquets aquestos en la raring quin estat els tenim
<giorgiograppa> a veure...
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa, software-center-doc és important
<rafael_carreras> diu el walter
<giorgiograppa> ara la busco
<alexm> estic d'acord amb en rafael_carreras, el software center
<giorgiograppa> podeu confirmar-me que és aquesta pàgina? no sigui que m'equivoqui de versió... https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center/trunk/+pots/software-center-doc/ca
<giorgiograppa> ai, no, que serà aquesta altra: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center-doc/ca/+translate
<sergimateo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center-doc/ca/+translate
<giorgiograppa> sí, la segona; gràcies, sergimateo :-)
<giorgiograppa> ara m'hi fico, agafo el primer corretto del dia i m'hi fico de cap! :-D
<sergimateo> jo vaig a fer el software-center, que te 7 cadenes pendents ;-)
<giorgiograppa> ;-)
<sergimateo> software-center completat
<sergimateo> vaig a per l'update-manager
<sergimateo> update-manager fet
<sergimateo> dpm, algun suggeriment pel proper?
<dpm> sergimateo, a veure si funciona l'indicador...
<dpm> sergimateo, a veure si funciona l'indicador...
<sergimateo> no
<dpm> sergimateo, a veure si funciona l'indicador... (x3)
<sergimateo> si... d'aquella manera
<dpm> :)
<dpm> sergimateo, ping
<dpm> funciona!!!
<sergimateo> ping pang toma lacasitos
<dpm> sergimateo, | | | |/ _ \| |      / \      / \      / \      / \      / \
<dpm> | |_| | | | | |     / _ \    / _ \    / _ \    / _ \    / _ \
<dpm> |  _  | |_| | |___ / ___ \  / ___ \  / ___ \  / ___ \  / ___ \
<dpm> |_| |_|\___/|_____/_/   \_\/_/   \_\/_/   \_\/_/   \_\/_/   \_\
<dpm> sergimateo, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/gnome-control-center-signon/+pots/credentials-control-center/ca/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<rafael_carreras> estem reparant el planeta.ubuntu.cat
<rafael_carreras> sembla que ens en sortirem
<rafael_carreras> (ara mateix no va)
<dpm> ànims! :)
<sergimateo> usb-creator pendent revisió: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/usb-creator/+pots/usbcreator/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<dpm> sergimateo, ok, doncs un per a tu: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<rafael_carreras> ara sí, ja funciona el planeta
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> sergimateo, i un altre: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/aptdaemon/+pots/aptdaemon/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<sergimateo> dpm, i aquest per tuhttps://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+pots/ecryptfs-utils/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<jesus> hola
<sergimateo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+pots/ecryptfs-utils/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<dpm> sergimateo, ok, revisat, hi he fet un parell de suggeriments alternatius a veure què et semblen: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+pots/ecryptfs-utils/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<dpm> hola jesus
<alexm> giorgiograppa: estem renovant el planet, quina és la url del teu nou blog?
<sergimateo> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/ca/+translate?batch=10&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=new_suggestions&show=untranslated&start=0
<alexm> giorgiograppa: m'he confós, la pregunta en realitat és si vols que el teu nou blog estigui també al planet d'ubuntu (ara mateix n'hi tens dos)
<giorgiograppa> alexm un moment, ara ho miro: em sembla que tinc massa blocs començats... :-O
<giorgiograppa> uix, perdó: volia dir «blogs» (cauen la secció filològica de l'IEC...)
<giorgiograppa> alexm, l'únic bloc meu que té sentit al planet es http://anotacionsalmarge.wordpress.com/   la resta no toquen el programari lliure.
<giorgiograppa> gràcies per l'actualització, alexm !
<alexm> giorgiograppa: aquest també, no? http://laventuradelpingui.blogspot.com.es/
<alexm> el d'anotacions i el del pingüí són els dos que hi ha ara
<giorgiograppa> el del pingüí està abandonat, des que em mudar de blogger a wordpress :-)
<giorgiograppa> crec que vaig importar totes les entrades i tot... sigui com sigui, ja no publico res a l'aventura del pingüi.
<giorgiograppa> gràcies, alexm!
<alexm> de res, ja tornem a tenir planet
<giorgiograppa> «ara sí, ja funciona el planeta»
<giorgiograppa> que bé que ha sonat aquesta frase del rafael_carreras :-D
<dpm> sergimateo, funciona encara l'indicador?
<sergimateo> a tope de power!
<sergimateo_> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/rhythmbox/+pots/rhythmbox/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<sergimateo_> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/rhythmbox/+pots/rhythmbox/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<sergimateo_> dpm,  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+pots/ubuntuone-control-panel/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<giorgiograppa> dpm: crec que això ja està: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center-doc/ca/+translate
<giorgiograppa> algun altre paquet per anar traduint?
<giorgiograppa> dpm: (per si no t'ha arribat fa un minut) crec que això ja està: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center-doc/ca/+translate
<giorgiograppa> dpm: algun paquet més per anar traduint? algun suggeriment?
<dpm> ep giorgiograppa, merci! Sí, m'havia desconnectat. Ara et miro què queda per anar fent...
<giorgiograppa> dpm: ok, em faig un cafè mentrestant :-D
<dpm> giorgiograppa, perfecte, que vagi bé el cafetó :)
<sergimateo_> giorgiograppa, sobretot el cafè que no falti...
<sergimateo_> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/transmission/+pots/transmission/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<giorgiograppa> sense cafè, sergimateo_, no hi ha bit que biti ;-)
<giorgiograppa> dpm: ja m'has triat algun paquet?
<dpm> giorgiograppa, ara ho miro, estava revisant traduccions d'en Sergi
<giorgiograppa> ok, dpm
<dpm> giorgiograppa, què et sembla l'onboard? Hi ha una mica de feina per fer -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/onboard/+pots/onboard/ca/+translate?show=untranslated
<giorgiograppa> dpm: a l'atac! :-D
<dpm> genial! :)
<giorgiograppa> ( dpm una mica, dius... 171 cadenes per traduir... :-O )
<dpm> giorgiograppa, he pensat que després del cafè estaries energitzat! ;)
<giorgiograppa> ho estic, ho estic, no pateixis :-D
<dpm> :)
<dpm> giorgiograppa, i si encara te'n queden ganes un cop acabat l'onboard, l'app-install-data també té força traduccions per fer -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/ca/+translate?&show=untranslated&start=32
<giorgiograppa> me l'apunto. a veure si entre avui i demà puc dedicar-hi un parell d'estonetes; si no, al llarg de la setmana.
<sergimateo_> giorgiograppa, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center-doc/ca/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<sergimateo_> t'he deixat suggeriments nous a les teves traduccions. Digue'm si estàs d'acord, o si no deixa nous suggeriment
<sergimateo_> Bona feina!!!
<sergimateo_> giorgiograppa, ens anem esctivint per la llista de l'equip de traduccions i acabem la feina d'avui, ok?
<sergimateo_> Jo finalitzo ara la Ubuntu Global Jam. Fins la propera!
<giorgiograppa> ok, crec que trobaré la llista de traduccions per alguna banda O:-)
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-25
<pepa> hola bones, algu em podria ajudar a resoldre un dubte ?
<pepa> no puc provar ubuntu
<pepa> se'm queda la pantalla en blanc quan escullo l'opció
<pepa> m'agradaria saber si malgrat això la instal·lació se'm realitzaria correctament
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-28
<kimnick> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2014-03-01
<mixtli> hola bon dia
<mixtli> Estic intentant instalar Ubuntu 13.10 a un ordibar vell i no es pot.
<mixtli> algú sap per què?
<mixtli> Sembla que pot ser de la targeta gràfica. però no sé ben e si pot ser això
<mixtli> penseu que no tinc molta idea de aquest sistema operatiu
<jordisayol> com és aquest ordinador? quines característiques de maquinari té?
<jordisayol> tipus de cpu, memòria, etc.
<mixtli> és un pentium 3, amb 1gb de memoria, 10g de HD, però sabria dir-te la tergeta gràfica perquè està integrada a la placa base
<jordisayol> tens manual de la placa mare?
<jordisayol> o saps el model exacte?
<mixtli> la intenció meva és fer proves en aquest ordinador per despres instalar-lo als altres tres que tinc
<jordisayol> aha
<jordisayol> ha de ser ubuntu?
<jordisayol> es que darrerament Ubuntu s'ha tornat força glotó de recurdod
<mixtli> ha de ser linux
<jordisayol> s/recurdod/recursos/
<mixtli> he trobat el manual de la placa base
<mixtli> diu que és un pentium 4 2.8Ghz
<jordisayol> i la tarja gràfica?
<mixtli> amb DDR 512Mb
<mixtli> la targeta gràfica és T.gràfica Real 3D 256bits 64MB SMA
<mixtli> no diu res més
<jordisayol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jordisayol> suposo que has provat d'arrencar l'ordinador amb el cd oi? que ha passat?
<jordisayol> la iso que has baixat és la versió desktop?
<jordisayol> has baixat la versió de 32 bits?
<mixtli> lsi és la versió de cd
<mixtli> i si és la versió desktop de 3 bits
<mixtli> 32 bits
<mixtli> sembla que comença bé però després quan ha de cambiar a la pantalla gràfica...
<mixtli> la pantalla és fa negra i cmence a parpadejar. com si volgues corre
<mixtli> però no fa res més
<mixtli> he provat de instalar versions més antigues i fa el mateix.
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<rafael_carreras> hola, bon vespre
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> esperem una miqueta, josepgallart, que el wagafo segurament vindrà
<josepgallart> ok jo pensava que no podria
<alexm`> bona nit
<josepgallart> com a anat la jornada?
<alexm`> prou bé
<alexm`> he estat piulant i fent fotos
<josepgallart> es que soc fora, al castell de Alcanizi
<josepgallart> no e pogut mira res
<josepgallart> i ara es el primer cop que faig serbir la tablet pet conectarme
<alexm> l'ubuntu per a mòbil ha millorat força des que ens el va ensenyar en david el darrer cop
<alexm> ara fins i tot tenen un emulador per provar les aplicacions des de l'ordinador
<josepgallart> men alegro ja vaig veure què bq comercialtzara un telefon
<rafael_carreras> bé, avui hem de mirar on podríem fer la propera ugj del 5 d'abril
<rafael_carreras> que ja sé que encara falta un mes, ...
<rafael_carreras> però hauríem de mirar opcions
<rafael_carreras> la veritat és que no he fet cap crida a les llistes per preguntar si hi ha algun interessat a allotjat la ugj
<rafael_carreras> estaria bés fer-ho :-)
<rafael_carreras> algú reconda que se'ns hagi ofert algú?
<wagafo> bona nit, la qüestió és que hi hagi suficient gent, perquè si som poquets la podem fer en qualsevol lloc
<alexm> i el lloc que proposava la martina?
<alexm> per una ugj seria suficient, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí clar
<rafael_carreras> no hi havia caigut
<wagafo> el lloc de la Martina està bé per a una festa, però per a una UGJ potser no s'entendria massa, la qüestió és apropar Ubuntu al barri
<alexm> jo tinc una idea per fer durant la ugj, ja us ho vaig comentar però no sé si ho recordeu
<rafael_carreras> jo no :-D
<alexm> bé, parlem primer del lloc
<rafael_carreras> us sembla bé que li pregunti a la Martina?
<alexm> tens raó wagafo, però les UGJ serveixen per conèixer llocs que després podem utilitzar per les festes
<alexm> és com un stage abans de començar la temporada
<wagafo> ho dic perquè no generi expectatives, però suposo que la Martina ho entendrà
<alexm> la idea de la UGJ és que serem pocs i la majoria de gent de l'equip
<alexm> no és un esdeveniment perquè la gent vingui a aprendre què és l'ubuntu
<alexm> és una reunió de treball
<wagafo> sí, alexm, per això ho dic
<alexm> poden venir, és clar, però la idea no és fer el mateix que en una festa
<alexm> potser si us comento la meva proposta us convenceré
<wagafo> bé, si li demanem a la Martina li hem d'aclarir bé de què es tracta, i que serveix també perquè coneixem el lloc
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí
<wagafo> alexm jo recordo que tenies una idea, però no me'n recordo quina era 8-(
<alexm> el que voldria fer és preparar el servidor dels miralls perquè serveixi també les imatges d'instal·lació
<alexm> per xarxa
<wagafo> d'acord, ara sí
<alexm> crec que és una idea que potser també els interessarà a la martina i companyia
<wagafo> sí, ells estan interessats en instal·lacions i imatges, no?
<alexm> per això mateix
<wagafo> bé, per mi doncs endavant en demanar-li a la Martina
<josepgallart> per mi ok
<rafael_carreras> sí, trobo que és bona idea i que em de seguir donant-los suport
<alexm> perfecte, a veure si li sembla bé
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: et sembla bé?
<josepgallart> si si:-)
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs quedem així
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Sí, jo tinc una cosa
<alexm> quan en dpm ens enviï la presentació d'avui l'hauríem de penjar a la web d'ubuntu.cat
<wagafo> Ha desaparegut el material d'Ubuntu, se'l va portar un noi de barba...
<alexm> xD
<josepgallart> quin material?
<alexm> ostres, doncs ara que ho dius, l'he trobat al carrer i me l'he endut a casa ;)
<wagafo> Estàs en totes, alexm
<alexm> josepgallart: en wafago fotent-se de mi :)
<josepgallart> a ok
<alexm> wagafo: ja hem quedat amb en rafael_carreras que demà li torno
<wagafo> en wafago té som i se'n vol anar a dormir
<alexm> au doncs, a dormir tothom
<rafael_carreras> sí, jo també
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<josepgallart> bona nit desde el matarranya
<wagafo> bona nit
<wagafo> des de Montargull, La Noguera
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<wagafo> la meva sogra és d'Alacón, prop d'on ets, josepgallart
<wagafo> bona nit
<josepgallart> soc al parador de Alcañiz, una pasada
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> Deu estar bé, que ho passis bé
<wagafo> marxo doncs
<josepgallart> gracies o aprofitarem
#ubuntu-cat 2015-02-28
<Tolo_Mallorca> bones a tothom
#ubuntu-cat 2016-03-02
<rafael_carreras> ##############################################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<josepgallart> bon vespre1
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és l'organització de la festa
<rafael_carreras> però no tinc cap novetat :-)
<rafael_carreras> encara falta molt i no hem començat a demanar ponències
<josepgallart> jo si ;)
<rafael_carreras> ah, molt bé
<rafael_carreras> i ha colat?
<josepgallart> el altre dia al MWC vaig parlar amb BQ per que vinguin a presentarnos la tauleta amb ubuntu
<josepgallart> encare no esta confirmat de totes maneras
<rafael_carreras> però estaria molt bé :-)
<aniolgarcia> Sí, pot ser molt interessant
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> M'he desconnectat i m'he perdut el que tracteu
<rafael_carreras> les possibles ponències per la festa
<wagafo> Ah, d'acord
<rafael_carreras> encara no hem començat oficialment a demanar-ne
<wagafo> Sí, hi ha temps, no?
<rafael_carreras> i tant,, encara falta molt
<AniolM> Veig que n'hi ha una del Radu?
<rafael_carreras> bé, la vaig deixar de l'anterior plantilla
<rafael_carreras> no està confirmada
<AniolM> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és la creació d'una llista de correu nova amb "convergència" de les dues llistes actuals
<rafael_carreras> ho vam comentar a la llista de l'equip i tothom estava d'acord  en fer-ho així
<wagafo> Sí, jo crec que és bona idea, no hi ha problema de discutir les temes de l'equip "en obert"
<rafael_carreras> aprofitant que a la upc canvien el sistema de llistes de correu
<AniolM> Seria important posar [Equip] a l'assumpte
<rafael_carreras> doncs votem si volem fer tot això
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: sí, hi estic d'acord
<wagafo> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<AniolM> +1
<rafael_carreras> doncs queda aprovat
<AniolM> BTW, si mai voleu tornar a tenir una altra llista en puc crear al meu servidor. Hi tinc el sympa instal·lat.
<rafael_carreras> gràcies AniolM
<AniolM> A disposar!
<rafael_carreras> el tercer punt és Informació del wiki d'Ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> sembla ser que volen canviar el programa que gestiona el wiki
<rafael_carreras> ara és MoinMoin i s'està pensant què s'hi posa
<wagafo> I manté tot l contingut històric?
<rafael_carreras> perquè va lent i és pesat
<rafael_carreras> ah, amic, aquí està la cosa
<rafael_carreras> que ja veurem com es fa i si es fa una migració adequada
<wagafo> Bé, almenys per nosaltres hi ha molta cosa desactualitzada també
<rafael_carreras> o si s'ha de fer a mà
<AniolM> Potser es podria fer algun tipus de script?
<rafael_carreras> sí, que segurament es perdria per sempre
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: no se sap, ho estan discutint
<AniolM> D'acord, ja informareu per les llistes...
<rafael_carreras> o almenys es va discutir fa una setmana, ara fa temps que ningú no hi diu res :)
<wagafo> El que haurien de canviar és el sistema dels fòrums, això sí que no va massa bé
<AniolM> Sembla que hi estan jugant ara mateix
<AniolM> Em salta un Error 500
<rafael_carreras> sí, m'ha passat abans, però a la segona m'ha funcionat
<aniolgarcia> A mi em salta a tota la wiki...
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja veurem què passa, però podria ser una feinada i no crec que es faci
<rafael_carreras> seria una feinada per cada equip si ho hagués de migrar cadascun
<AniolM> Hi ha d'haver algun sistema de migrar-ho suposo
<wagafo> També hi ha moltíssim material general
<rafael_carreras> sí, i itant
<AniolM> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26739523/migrate-moinmoin-wiki-to-mediawiki
<AniolM> Un exemple, no és 100%, però millor que res...
<rafael_carreras> parla d'un 80%, em sembla poc, la veritat
<AniolM> Hi ha un script en Perl a GitHub
<rafael_carreras> però vaja, no crec que calgui patir, de moment, però quan ho vaig posar a l'ordre del dia sí que m'ho semblava
<AniolM> seria qüestió de provar-ho en un ambient de proves a veure si de veritat funciona
<rafael_carreras> suposo que faran proves si es decideix tirar endavant
<AniolM> Esperem!
<rafael_carreras> almenys parlaven de fer això
<rafael_carreras> sí, no patim gaire
<wagafo> Doncs ja veurem com va
<AniolM> wagafo: Penses amb l'actualització del Drupal que et vaig comentar?
<wagafo> AniolM: Sí, a veure si l puc fer aquest cap de setmana
<AniolM> Ok!
<wagafo> Algun tema més?
<rafael_carreras> jo ja estic
<AniolM> Per mi res més
<josepgallart> res mes
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit
<wagafo> Doncs bona nit a tothom !
<josepgallart> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> #################################################################################################################
<AniolM> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-03-01
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> hola, bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> un moment, que hem perdut el wagafo
<rafael_carreras> bé, el primer punt era Valoració de la trobada del MWC
<rafael_carreras> però clar, no hem quedat
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<wagafo> Bon nit, aquest punt és fàcil doncs
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és Activitats per la no-Jam
<wagafo> Llàstima que no puc ser-hi
<wagafo> Si algú vol traduir ja passaré alguns paquets que aniria bé
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, passa'ns una llista
<AniolMarti> Jo miraré de millorar el tema miralls, tenen alguna cosa que no acaba de rutllar
<rafael_carreras> jo miraré de fer feina per la festa
<rafael_carreras> però també vull traduir ni que sigui una mica
<rafael_carreras> bé, la cosa és treballar
<AniolMarti> +1
<wagafo> Suposo que el Giorgio també pot ajudar amb les traduccions
<rafael_carreras> sí, ell ha traduit en altres ocasions
<AniolMarti> Si el mirall aconsegueix posar-me dels nervis també traduiré
<wagafo> Li hauríem de dir al Josep que creï una entrada al meetup, qui sap si no ve algú altre
<rafael_carreras> sí
<wagafo> Al meetup som els segon grup amb més membres, sols després dels de Califòrnia i per molt poc,  i més que ubuntu-fr o ubuntu-es per exemple
<rafael_carreras> carai, no ho hagués dit mai
<AniolMarti> I quasi cada dia rebo notificacions de gent que s'uneix!
<wagafo> Llàstima que no es tradueixi en més gent col·laborant
<rafael_carreras> ni gent a les festes
<wagafo> Això, son suposo usuaris d'Ubuntu però no apareixen per les activitats
<rafael_carreras> sí, deuen ser
<rafael_carreras> bé, el tercer punt és Lloc per a la festa Zesty
<rafael_carreras> vaig parlar amb la gent de Soko Tech i volen que la fem allà
<rafael_carreras> així que hi anirem
<wagafo> Està bé, si vingués la mateixa gent que a la install ja estaria bé
<rafael_carreras> tindran acabada la segona sala, em diuen
<wagafo> Sent a Barcelona, si fem una mica de difusió jo crec que hi haurà gent
<rafael_carreras> a veure si trobem ponents amb coses que estiguin bé
<AniolMarti> Vam dir de fer tallers no?
<wagafo> A veure si omplim la graella, últimament ha costat força
<wagafo> Tenim la data fixada?
<rafael_carreras> no encara
<AniolMarti> el primer seria fixar data i començar a demanar ponències
<AniolMarti> Amb més temps potser s'anima més gent
<wagafo> A més saber la data és important per no comprometre's a altres coses
<rafael_carreras> jo tinc apuntat el 13 de maig, provisional
<rafael_carreras> si us va bé, la proposo al Soko
<AniolMarti> És festa major a Ripoll, però quin remei!
<AniolMarti> ja em va bé
<wagafo> A mi em va bé, rafael_carreras, però si li va millor a l'AniolMarti algun altre dia, es pot parlar amb els del Soko
<AniolMarti> Un segon, pregunto a la meva mare si tenim previst marxar
<AniolMarti> Amb 5 dies de festa potser vol aprofitar
<AniolMarti> Nop, no tenim previst anar enlloc. Així que em va bé
<wagafo> Doncs a veure què diuen al Soko
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, els proposaré el 13
<wagafo> Vinga, he de marxar, si no hi ha més temes em retiro
<rafael_carreras> ja estem, bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit i fins la propera
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-02-26
<jmt> bones, algu per aqui?
<jmt> Be, fico el meu dubte. Utilizo ubuntu 16.04. He cambiat l'ordinador i he ficat una placa base gigabyte GA-370M-DS3H. Com diu el seu nom porta el chipset z370 i la gràfica integrada. Pero és molt lent i no trobo cap driver Intel per linux i aquest chipset. Alguna ajuda?. Gràcies.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-25
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> hola necesitaria el telefon del guiorgio si algu el te i mel pots passar per privat, gracies!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-26
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> bona feina, josep!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-27
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10217469580909099&id=1163067165&sfnsn=mo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @rcarreras [bona feina, josep!], Gracies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Eiiiii, felicitats Josep … I gràcies per representar-nos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Gracies, mo vaig pasar molt be
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ja ens faràs 5¢
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> En un mateix espai teniem els reparadors de electronica, els que promocionaven el nubol de programari lliure i els ubuntaires
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> I molta prensa, tv3, tve, video de Setem i altres
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> A la meva zona varen pasar 7 persones de 5h a 8h i vaig fer 5 instalacions, 2 ubuntu 18.04, 1 linux mint i 2 lubuntu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> carai, quina feinada!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Van ser instalacions sense problemes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> I tots es varen endur un usb amb el ubuntu 18.04
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> I ens queden un munt de usb per les properes festes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ole!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> visca!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://twitter.com/setemcat/status/1100458971360649218
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😋
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-28
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Se us hi veu contents. Ubuntaires: sempre de bon rotllo.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Josep has sortit al tn!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😋👍 espero no aver dit cap vestiesa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ueeeeee
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Enhorabona Josep, un mestre en la difusió de l'equip.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> gracies a vosaltres !!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Visca!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Josep, ets incombustible!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-03-02
<Jab> Bona nit!
<Jab> Aniol , fa una setmana mes o mesnys et vaig comentar que tenia un problema . despres d'instalar una actualització l'ordinador s'em apagava.
<Jab> al final no era un problema del sistema operatiu ni de l'actualització
<Jab> era causat per la bateria , estava en mal estat hi es desconectava sense donar avís.
<Jab> Moltes gràcies per la  vostre ajuda ! salut ubuntaires!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-26
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> https://getsession.org/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bon dia! Algú ha sentit parlar de Session o l'utilitza? Alguna opinió sobre aquest servei?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> no, jo he llegit una mica sobre briar a la gent de Críptica … https://briarproject.org/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> https://www.criptica.org/diapos/#0
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10220564547761336&id=1163067165&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=aI0nb6pJVu8RXe01
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-27
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jo sempre actualitzo de versió encara que no sigui ni beta i això que el meu portàtil és el de treball, però m'agrada el risc.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart no notaràs cap canvi. Tot just ara, fa uns pocs dies, estan actualirzant els paquets del gnome, però encara la versió 3.35.91. (Algun la 92)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Han d'arribar a la 3.36
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Es cert. Tot funciona igual ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Jo sempre actualitzo de versió encara que no sigui ni beta i això que el meu por …], jo fa dies que faig servir la 20.04 també per a veure què i com bé dieu va tot de conya i no estic notant res de nou
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Jo sempre actualitzo de versió encara que no sigui ni beta i això que el meu por …], jo fa dies que faig servir la 20.04 també (tampoc no era ni beta) per a veure què de cara a la festa i com bé dieu va tot de conya i no estic notant res de nou... hauré de tornar a debian
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> L'únic canvi destacat és que ha entrat fa temos ja python 3.8
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @SiscoGarcia [jo fa dies que faig servir la 20.04 també (tampoc no era ni beta) per a veure qu …], Jo tinc debian experimental a l'altre portàtil.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Jo tinc debian experimental a l'altre portàtil.], #MeToo
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-29
<ubuntaires_teleg> Roser was added by: josepgallart
